# Finally Joined--And Got DH Addicted.



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

After training at an SchH club for well over a year, I finally officially joined today! Slacker much???? lol

Nothing of note for me since it was nothing more than agreeing to fork over some extra $$, but of note is that my husband finally got to give helper-work a try. He's been saying off and on since I first started going out there he wanted to give it a whirl.

I have to say, since he's not really a dog person in the sense he doesn't have a great amount of confidence and grace when handling a dog, I didn't know what to expect. To everyone's surprise, he's a freaking natural!  I was shocked. And not to make it sound like he's a clutz or anything, but he seriously looked like he had been doing it for years. Everyones' jaws were on the ground--including mine! I mean, I'm sure it helped he was "working" a 3x retired national competitor, but I've seen quite a few people give this a try over the last year and change, and none have looking like him their first -- or 20th time.

Super exciting to think I might have my own helper at home to use and abuse (in a completely PG way! :rofl: !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! What club did you join?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Our club you get 3 visits free, then you join or leave. I'm amazed they let you work for a year.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw it in his eyes when the pup came out of the crate....lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome. You guys will grow and learn together and Medo is destined to do that kind of work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think that's great, at least he won't have to make time to work his own dog....helper work is so needed. 
Sounds like he'll get some great mentoring too!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweet!! I'm grabbing the mutt and coming over!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I remember this conversation last year . Balance - also do the non-dog stuff, since both are you are in it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> Our club you get 3 visits free, then you join or leave. I'm amazed they let you work for a year.


Well, it was rather inofficial working. I was paying for what I used and going out there a lot at non=club times. Plus, not using a helper much since Elsa became a wash and the puppy wasn't doing much. I was out there a lot mostly for OB stuff.

Glad I got to though. They've turned into some great friends and training partners. And now an OFFICIAL. Love them and they least like me enough to let me join. Or maybe just they like my husband enough :rofl:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> I remember this conversation last year . Balance - also do the non-dog stuff, since both are you are in it.


Oh, Sue! We're screwed! lol. Both in SAR and both doing SchH right now. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHKKKKKK!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> I saw it in his eyes when the pup came out of the crate....lol


Hehehe. And his brother looked likd twice the trouble!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I hear you. We finally got our training days for the obedience and boy it's going to be intense. Pretty much every second week for two hours. So I'm going to learn a lot and maybe even get to see the Club Work since it's also at the weekends.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah the joy of training with your SO ... just try to keep the fighting and name-calling to a minimum when trainin ... 

Seriously though that's great!!! Helper with enthusiasm and talent is an asset to any club.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jason L said:


> Ah the joy of training with your SO ... just try to keep the fighting and name-calling to a minimum when trainin ...
> 
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I figure maybe we should stay away from each other during training for the most part! :rofl: Otherwise it might get interesting


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jason L said:


> Ah the joy of training with your SO ... just try to keep the fighting and name-calling to a minimum when trainin ...
> 
> Seriously though that's great!!! Helper with enthusiasm and talent is an asset to any club.


It does get......hmmmmm... interesting


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

No no Justine, I saw it in YOUR DH eyes when the pup exited the crate...it was only a matter of time....hahaha!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> No no Justine, I saw it in YOUR DH eyes when the pup exited the crate...it was only a matter of time....hahaha!


Oh, :rofl: Haha! Gotcha. And all I cared about was the look in the puppy's eyes.


----------

